# fish tank to vertical terrarium???



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

ive been trying to find something to house a adult male crested gecko in ive heard of people turning the old aquariums on there side and using them as tall terrariums so my question is as anyone on here done this and how would i make the front screen bit?


----------



## ophis (Aug 3, 2008)

*vertical tank*

here is a link to a guide on converting fish tanks for vertical use on the dendroboard forum.

Making a PDF vertical tank and 3D background - Dendroboard

currently looking into doing this myself for some dart frogs, trying to find uk suppliers of the parts needed to do it atm tho, and i wanna build the glass tank not convert one so gonna be a headache coming up with something.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

take a look here these guys will make it for you Rainforest Vivariums

hope it helps


----------

